# A couple from the Niagara



## Krystalflash




----------



## gatorman841

Awesome! I love the Niagra , they brown convincing me to make the trip. Anyone trolling around the mouth you seen?


----------



## Krystalflash

Not so much trolling, but drifting and jigging with plastic minnow baits or dragging eggs,beads or large shiners over what’s referred to as “ the bar” it’s the hump created by the river.


----------



## gatorman841

Krystalflash said:


> Not so much trolling, but drifting and jigging with plastic minnow baits or dragging eggs,beads or large shiners over what’s referred to as “ the bar” it’s the hump created by the river.


Thankyou for the reply , usually I’m one of only ones trolling when I’ve been there. Like you said mainly jigging. I had some good days on the bar early April this year , was hoping to try it this winter to. A big brown like in your pics is what I’m hoping for.


----------



## Krystalflash

gatorman841 said:


> Thankyou for the reply , usually I’m one of only ones trolling when I’ve been there. Like you said mainly jigging. I had some good days on the bar early April this year , was hoping to try it this winter to. A big brown like in your pics is what I’m hoping for.


This was my first trip this year…I fished along side of some locals. They said its been slow. But slow for those guys is a fish every 45 minutes. The river has a mixed bag now. Browns/Laker/steelhead and an occasional Atlantic. Oddly enough the boat pressure was low on both sides. Might head back mid week. Getting ever more difficult to time fishable water. Erie gets wound up quick.


----------



## gatorman841

Krystalflash said:


> This was my first trip this year…I fished along side of some locals. They said its been slow. But slow for those guys is a fish every 45 minutes. The river has a mixed bag now. Browns/Laker/steelhead and an occasional Atlantic. Oddly enough the boat pressure was low on both sides. Might head back mid week. Getting ever more difficult to time fishable water. Erie gets wound up quick.


Please post up a report if you go and good luck. The variety of species and size keeps me coming back as much I can every year. I just started trying to the learn the mouth area this past year, just amazing over there.


----------



## Krystalflash

Well we fished the Niagara again yesterday…condition were as good as they get for that river. We landed 4 browns and lost two steelhead that looked they were in double digit range. Missed a few more. We put in a solid 8 hr shift. We hooked fish, but I really thought it was going to be a epic day. 8-10 mm beads in chartreuse. Nothing on bags,yarn,streamers. Pressure was minimal down river from shore and boats. The gorge area was really busy with shore and boat traffic. Don’t see any fish hooked in the gorge area either.


----------



## Fishndude

Thanks for the great report. I might have to check that out. Look at those fat hens, just full of golden spawn.


----------



## Krystalflash

Fishndude said:


> Thanks for the great report. I might have to check that out. Look at those fat hens, just full of golden spawn.


Well I do have to admit, we have no shortage off loose brown eggs. One hen gave us what we need. They have been vacuum packed are are ready field testing. Should carry us through the winter and spring. I know a lot folks are anti beads, but they certainly take the pressure off of the panic for spawn. No need for more than 1 or 2 loose fish on that river. Im absolutely positive we could have done just as well if we had never tied a bag and just ran beads. We bounced tandem rigs for bit. Bottom was a bag of loose brown eggs that were fresh out of the fish and 20” above that was a 8-10mm bead. Several let that bag go by and smack the bead(yes they hit it) not flossed. So my partner switched up….bead first bag second. Yep they hit the bead. Even a few of the steelhead took the bead over the bag. But can’t go chasing them without good eggs…just doesn’t feel right lol. Eries wound up now, not sure when or if we will try again. It was good to get back to the Niagara, haven’t been in a few years. Boy does that system have fish. In November/December you load up on a fish it could be a steelhead,brown,laker a late king or even an Atlantic now. Anyway it was fun.


----------



## gatorman841

Anything going on over there recently?


----------



## Krystalflash

Its shot….it never stopped running mud from last weeks blow on Erie and now we have another hurricane like wind. Looked at several web cams today from Buffalo to the bar…..looks horrific. IMO it’s un fishable.


----------



## gatorman841

Krystalflash said:


> Its shot….it never stopped running mud from last weeks blow on Erie and now we have another hurricane like wind. Looked at several web cams today from Buffalo to the bar…..looks horrific. IMO it’s un fishable.


Hey Krystal you have any clue of mouth of niagra is clean water yet or she still dirty?


----------



## Krystalflash

It looks like it is….google Old Fort Niagara web cam. Thats a few of the mouth from the NY side. I would be there if I wasn’t under forced lock down…Son tested positive. Also check Niagara falls Wyndham Gardens web cam. It looks greenish blue. I say its good now and will be Friday. North blow starting Saturday. That will keep Erie flat so the river will be ok. Drifting the mouth might be a bit rock and roll.


----------



## gatorman841

Krystalflash said:


> It looks like it is….google Old Fort Niagara web cam. Thats a few of the mouth from the NY side. I would be there if I wasn’t under forced lock down…Son tested positive. Also check Niagara falls Wyndham Gardens web cam. It looks greenish blue. I say its good now and will be Friday. North blow starting Saturday. That will keep Erie flat so the river will be ok. Drifting the mouth might be a bit rock and roll.


Hey krystalfish how’s things looking over there? I’m sure pry still little muddy , anxiously waiting on your reports lol. Will be heading over there the 30th or 31st at the end of the month can’t wait.


----------



## Krystalflash

gatorman841 said:


> Hey krystalfish how’s things looking over there? I’m sure pry still little muddy , anxiously waiting on your reports lol. Will be heading over there the 30th or 31st at the end of the month can’t wait.


I haven’t been, can’t seem to find a window without ice flows or mud and bitter cold. However I did get a first hand report Wednesday last week. Friend were able to jig the bar in the morning. 2 guys they went through 8-9 lakers and 2 browns, and the water clarity was poor but they still did well. Once the wind picked up they shot up stream past the hydro dams and found much better water. Sheltered in the gorge from the wind a bit. They dragged bags and shiners and went through another 7-8 with a mixed bag of steelhead and lakers. So that’s about 20 fish between 2 guys from sun up to sun down. Couple of tank lakers from what they said. Man that system has fish…if your fortunate enough to time a good conditions theres nothing like it. If it’s flowing mud, it’s like there’s not a fish in the river. Might be heading that way next week if the conditions are decent.


----------



## gatorman841

Krystalflash said:


> I haven’t been, can’t seem to find a window without ice flows or mud and bitter cold. However I did get a first hand report Wednesday last week. Friend were able to jig the bar in the morning. 2 guys they went through 8-9 lakers and 2 browns, and the water clarity was poor but they still did well. Once the wind picked up they shot up stream past the hydro dams and found much better water. Sheltered in the gorge from the wind a bit. They dragged bags and shiners and went through another 7-8 with a mixed bag of steelhead and lakers. So that’s about 20 fish between 2 guys from sun up to sun down. Couple of tank lakers from what they said. Man that system has fish…if your fortunate enough to time a good conditions theres nothing like it. If it’s flowing mud, it’s like there’s not a fish in the river. Might be heading that way next week if the conditions are decent.


Thanks for the report , gets me excited I cannot wait to get out on the bar.


----------



## gatorman841

Krystalflash said:


> I haven’t been, can’t seem to find a window without ice flows or mud and bitter cold. However I did get a first hand report Wednesday last week. Friend were able to jig the bar in the morning. 2 guys they went through 8-9 lakers and 2 browns, and the water clarity was poor but they still did well. Once the wind picked up they shot up stream past the hydro dams and found much better water. Sheltered in the gorge from the wind a bit. They dragged bags and shiners and went through another 7-8 with a mixed bag of steelhead and lakers. So that’s about 20 fish between 2 guys from sun up to sun down. Couple of tank lakers from what they said. Man that system has fish…if your fortunate enough to time a good conditions theres nothing like it. If it’s flowing mud, it’s like there’s not a fish in the river. Might be heading that way next week if the conditions are decent.


Seen 5 boats out at the bar today , I cancelled my trip dang winds gonna be horrible all this wk. looked nice today I bet was a great day out there, pls post up some reports if you been out. Next 2 nice low wind days we have I’ll be running over there


----------



## Krystalflash

I doubt I’ll get there..but if I do I’ll certainly post. The folks I stay I touch with are doing well on steelhead up river. I’ve seen a few post on the bar..some spring kings,lakers and browns. You know…standard stuff for the Niagara. You can be sure a lot more fish being taken than being talked about..it’s April and the Niagara. Can’t go wrong unless its running mud from Mother Nature.


----------



## gatorman841

Krystalflash said:


> I doubt I’ll get there..but if I do I’ll certainly post. The folks I stay I touch with are doing well on steelhead up river. I’ve seen a few post on the bar..some spring kings,lakers and browns. You know…standard stuff for the Niagara. You can be sure a lot more fish being taken than being talked about..it’s April and the Niagara. Can’t go wrong unless its running mud from Mother Nature.


Thanks for reply back maybe next wknd if wind cooperates , looks to be still lots of ice around the mouth of some days. This am looked like few giant pieces out there, maybe ice bridge finally broke free?


----------



## gatorman841

Heading there now Krystalflash, will be launching at daylight and heading for the bar…. Bring on them big spring kings


----------



## Krystalflash

gatorman841 said:


> Heading there now Krystalflash, will be launching at daylight and heading for the bar…. Bring on them big spring kings


Good luck…I’m sure the fish are around. Some nice spring browns are being taken as well. Sounds like up tight in 10-15 fow. High lines and body baits.


----------



## gatorman841

Krystalflash said:


> Good luck…I’m sure the fish are around. Some nice spring browns are being taken as well. Sounds like up tight in 10-15 fow. High lines and body baits.


Good start , mid day after sleeping in and breakfast. I sure have missed it over here.


----------



## gatorman841

Krystalflash said:


> Good luck…I’m sure the fish are around. Some nice spring browns are being taken as well. Sounds like up tight in 10-15 fow. High lines and body baits.


The park on Canadian side opposite of Lewiston has a lot of browns if you can get down there. There was a lot of guys with lanterns , what are they fishing for after dark browns?


----------



## Krystalflash

They could be dipping smelt…unless you saw them fishing. The smelt are running…so I heard. Any fish?


----------



## Krystalflash

gatorman841 said:


> Good start , mid day after sleeping in and breakfast. I sure have missed it over here.
> View attachment 828109


Looks like a few lakers as well. That what is great about that area, rod pops and it could be a king,brown,steelhead, laker or Atlantic and occasional coho. April is certainly a mixed bag.


----------



## gatorman841

Krystalflash said:


> They could be dipping smelt…unless you saw them fishing. The smelt are running…so I heard. Any fish?



The birds were tearing up the smelt it looked like. Fishing was excellent kings , steelhead , coho and lakers . A brown short of the grand slam on Friday , the variety is amazing. I’ll be back next wknd wind permitting, water temp was still only 41 Pretty consistent action everytime we launched. Ran to some old numbers from august couple years ago in shallow and 4 and 5 colors were on fire.

Closest I’ve came to one there


----------

